# Where to find a 12 point metric bit (triple square)??????



## Eracer89 (Jul 23, 2007)

I am in the middle of replacing the clutch on my car, and i need a triple square or 12 point bit to take apart the drive axles. The bits look like the torx bits, but instead of 6 six point star its 12. I've been to every tool store around and none seem to have it. 
What is the easiest way to get my hands on one of these bits.
And what size would i need for a 97 golf driveaxle, 8mm, 10mm, or 12mm?


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (triple square)?????? (Eracer89)*

go to auto zone, they have them.


----------



## Eracer89 (Jul 23, 2007)

are you sure, i went to advance auto parts and they didn't have any. And i thought the stores were pretty much the same.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Eracer89)*

I have bought them at autozone and o'rileys. they were cheaper at o'rileys though


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (Eganx)*

look for the name _Lisle_, they make a decent set for around $20. I bought a set at Sears, but if only need the one size for the axle shafts, buy a high quality one from Snap-on or Mac. It will last for years, plus you can always get a new one under warranty.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (wjbski)*

For the axles, you need the 8mm. If you do a lot of work on your car, you might be better off getting a whole set, the 10mm fits the starter bolts on some VW's and 12mm fit the head bolts.


----------



## Eracer89 (Jul 23, 2007)

alright thanks for the help guys...i just went to my local NAPA and got an 8mm and it worked out great...thanks


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Eracer89)*

Good glad you didn't waste your money on the snapon junk...
Snap-on, there is a difference....the price


----------



## 92mkII (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

After looking all over, I found mine through J. C. Whitney.


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

Got mine at the local NAPA... funny part was the new kid didn't know what the hell I was talking about, only to have the old dude come up and ask: "It's for a european car, right?" and told the kid which page to find it in their catalog.


----------



## 4RingsRuleALL (Mar 25, 2004)

Sears


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (Eganx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eganx* »_go to auto zone, they have them.

Autozone isn't quite a nationwide chain. Some places don't have AZ stores, and some places have stores that are under a different name but are still part of the AZ chain.
But if you do go to AZ they do carry the tool. Most likely you had someone helping you who didn't know what he was taking about. When you get the tool from AZ they come in a set of 4 and it has the size for the axle and the size for the cylinder head bolts as well. 
Next time I am there I will write down the stock number on the tool for people to take with them to Autozone.


----------



## rudy22 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

I bought a set at CarQuest for cheap. They were made by Lisle, good tools. Sears has them for more $$$, same thing.


----------



## MK3KC (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (rudy22)*

I've bought tools that have lasted forever from ACE Hardware. Wherever you get sockets and hand wrenches, get chrome vanadium. If you're going to use an electric impact anytime, chrome vanadium sockets aren't branded for them; you can get impact sockets and other tools from Harbor Freight, Sears, auto parts store, MAC, Snap-On, what have you.
The 4 pc XZN (6,8,10,12 mm) set I have is from Performance Tool (800-426-1262--call them and ask where you can get their product in your area), which I got from the O'Reilly store in KC for $4.99 ea. I bought two sets, broke a tip off the 8mm on a drive axle hub, but for $10, I couldn't go wrong.
The only places I've seen that need XZN for an MK3 are the head bolts, final drive hubs, and auto trans pumps.
Repost


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (MK3KC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK3KC* »_
Repost

x 11 billion. This question comes up at least once a week


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Good glad you didn't waste your money on the snapon junk...
Snap-on, there is a difference....the price









Hardly...


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Mk-2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk-2* »_
Hardly...









I don't know about that, I bought three sets of these tools from a variety of parts stores trying to disassemble my car for the rebuild and have destroyed all the sizes I need most -- go figure. The cost was mounting: 10$ x 3 + the aggravation of tarring up the fasteners and the back and forth to part stores.
To each his own -- but I finally ordered the set from Snap-On. For me I found the point of "enough is enough".


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_I don't know about that, I bought three sets of these tools from a variety of parts stores trying to disassemble my car for the rebuild and have destroyed all the sizes I need most -- go figure. The cost was mounting: 10$ x 3 + the aggravation of tarring up the fasteners and the back and forth to part stores.


If you're destroying the cheap ones that quickly, you're doing something wrong. If you make sure the tool is well seated in the fastener before you torque on them they work quite well. Perhaps not well enough for someone that uses them every day to make a living but more than good enough for the average backyard mechanic working on his own car.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

Torque destroys cheap tools quickly. And, yes, I do know how to use the tools correctly. With all due respect I do have a single set of Lisle triple square sockets that are hanging in there but I will not buy these again from anyone else but a reputable tool source. I have attached a picture I dug out of the trash to give you an idea how these tools are bitting the dust.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

My apologies if you took any offense. I guess your cheap tools are worse then my cheap tools, I've never done anything like that to mine, that's just nasty!


----------



## Cadsbury (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I got my set off eBay. I was putting on drilled and slotted rotors and needed on to fit the back calipers. AZ, NAPA, CarQuest all had them but they didn't have the large enough size. Found a set on eBay that had every size, from 6 -16mm. THey were about $38,00 anf bit here in aboutfour days. I have used all of them on various thins arould the car.
Good Luck!
Chris


----------



## wham58 (Aug 19, 2004)

I just bought a set at Autozone called OEM something "not the real OEM"
The bit literaly fell apart on the 3rd bolt.
Put a serious damper on my morning.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_My apologies if you took any offense. I guess your cheap tools are worse then my cheap tools, I've never done anything like that to mine, that's just nasty!
Torque from an air tool would do this easy specially if you don't know the secret to life.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (atoson)*

Even with air tools, which is my normal modus operandi, I've never done anything similar what was posted in that picture.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Even with air tools, which is my normal modus operandi, I've never done anything similar what was posted in that picture.

Then you must know the *Secret to Life*!


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

thats a 6 point you need a 12 point trust me


----------



## grantvr6GLX (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

what size do u need for the intake manifold on a vr mk3


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_Good glad you didn't waste your money on the snapon junk...
Snap-on, there is a difference....the price









You only buy *Snap-On* tools that feature the *Flank Drive* system which are sockets and wreches, you don't want busting your knucles from slipping or stripped fastener.


_Modified by atoson at 2:46 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (grantvr6GLX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grantvr6GLX* »_what size do u need for the intake manifold on a vr mk3

6mm hex


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mk-2)*

I have a Lisle set of triple squares, an 8mm SK long-bit, and just bought a Snap-on 8mm short-bit. I've probably changed 15-20 axles with each the Lisle and SK, and they're both worn. They both still work, but there is an obvious taper and I'm worried they will start to strip bolts. And yes, I do know how to use tools







I'm curious to see how the Snap-on will survive, and will order a new bit for my SK for $5. The SK bit comes out really easily though, most of the time it sticks in the screw and I pull the bitholder right out. The Snap-on bit seems very tight in its holder, but I've only changed 1 axle with it so far. The Lisle is just a hassle since you have to use a 1/2" socket and it's not captured, but for the occasional user it's probably fine. 
I need a 14mm for mk5 struts, I'm probably going to buy the Snap-on and skip the crap. Buy nice or buy twice!


----------



## CR125Honda (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (triple square)?????? (Eracer89)*

Just went down this road a couple days ago.. 
Needed a 10mm triple square to remove the head bolts on a 1.8T. 
Bought a set of "OEM" at autozone - $13. Got the first bolt out but noticed the splines on the tool started to bend. Took all the threads/splines off the tool on the second bolt.
Cleaned out the shavings.
Return the autozone set. Bought another set a O'Reiley's - $5.
Removed the rest of the bolts without a problem. 








After removing 9 head bolts...










_Modified by CR125Honda at 9:10 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (triple square)?????? (Eracer89)*

I have 2 sets of these VIM brand tools. I always have back-up tools in box.
When these came out, with shipping I paid about $28. The price has jumped up. This is the same tool sold by Matco and Cornwell.
While these are not impact rated, they are S2 steel and I've used them with an impact gun many times. Never had an issue with them in 2 years use. They are strong, and the splines are holding up fine.








Someday I'll purchase the longer version about $60 shipped.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (Eric D)*

FWIW, this is the set I've got, I don't remember exactly what I paid for it but it was somewhere around $20.00


----------



## 16v po boy (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (ABA Scirocco)*

i have used just about every brand tripple squares out there, and broke every brand out there. 8mm especially. i tend to use that mutha with an impact, and also for a 6mm allen extractor. once i bought the snap on set i havent looked back. i beat up the chrome 3/8 holder on the snapon bit, but the bit is like new. worth the money. !


----------



## dumped_gti (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Where to find a 12 point metric bit (Eric D)*

VIM is the way to go! I use these everyday in the shop! Haven't broke one yet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

